
New algorithm significantly boosts routing efficiency of networks - toni
http://www.physorg.com/news138281890.html
======
wmf
Can we have the paper instead of the press release? I guess it wouldn't get
voted up, though.

~~~
toni
sorry about that!
<http://charlotte.ucsd.edu/users/savage/papers/Sigcomm08.pdf>

------
snewe
Quick summary:

"The real technical innovation of their work, said another of the authors,
Geoffrey M. Voelker, 'is in how information about changes in the network is
propagated. The XL routing algorithm propagates only some updates, reducing
the number of updates sent through the network.'"

